# Biete: Siemens Baugruppen



## Markus (11 April 2005)

Hallo,

im Anhang befindet sich eine Excel Datei, die eine Liste der Teile enthält.

Die Teile sind alle neu und OVP!

Die meinsten Teile sind bei Siemens nicht mehr zu bekommen, wenn überhaupt nur im Austausch!

Wenn ihr was braucht einfach per PN oder mail melden.

ACHTUNG!
Dateianhänge sind nur für registrierte User sichtbar!

Schaut mal rein, ich denke es lohnt sicht - sind wirklich sehr viele und teilweise sehr alte Teile dabei...


----------



## ralfm (11 April 2005)

Hallo Markus,

sag mal..hast Du ne eigene Lagerhalle?  

Wenn ich endlich mal SPS programmieren lernen wollte, was müßte ich denn da alles so haben? :?: 

Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## Markus (11 April 2005)

zum lernen kannste mit dem zeug nichts anfangen.

die teile sind eher für betriebe interessant die ersatzteile für entsprechende maschinen suchen.

sind zwar einige s5 baugruppen dabei, aber hauptsächlich stromrichter, sicomp, symadin, auch s3 bauteile...

zum lernen findest du bei ebay was gebrauchtes billiger, das zeug ist alles neu!

ein rechnung kann natürlich ausgestellt werden.

mfg!
markus


----------



## ibjh (30 Juni 2007)

*symadin d Module*

Hallo Markus
Suche folgende Module Neu
1 X 6DD 1601 0AB0
1 X 6DD 1640 0AB0
1 X 6DD 1642 0AB0
1 X 6DD 1642 0BC0
3 X 6DD 1601 0AD1
1 X 6DD 1600 0AC0
1 X 6DD 1600 0AE3
3 X 6DD1601 0AE0
3 X 6DD1602 0AE0
BITTE UM RÜ MAIL 
MFG
HART
29-06-07
IBH INGENIEURBUERO HART
Hans Böckler Str.11 Industriegebiet Süd
D 25337 ELMSHORN GERMANY
Tel.: ++49 4121 438 223
Fax: ++49 4121 76137
E-mail: ingbjh@t-online.de


----------



## Markus (31 August 2007)

hallo,

die sachen sind alle noch zu haben.
bin letztens wieder über die sache gestolpert...

rechnung mit ausgewiesener mwst ist möglich


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (22 Oktober 2007)

*Simadyn D gesucht*

Hallo Markus
Ich wollte nochmal fragen ob du immer noch Simadyn D Teile auf Lager hast ? Ich suche eine ganze Menge Baugruppen...
MfG
Ben


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

ja - ich habe dein mail doch beantwortet...


----------



## Sonstiges (24 Oktober 2007)

*Simadyn-D*

Moin Kollegen!
Bin dringend auf der Suche nach einer Simadyn-D Baugruppe.
6DD1602-0AE0
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen???
Dank Euch im voraus!!!

Gruß,


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2007)

habe nur 1601 und 1606


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

mal wiede hoch damit...


----------



## segeha (25 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mal wiede hoch damit...



Suche dringend folgende SIMADYN D Baugruppe:
6DD1601-0AE0

Bitte bei mir melden, wenn jemand eine hat (auch defekt).

Danke


----------



## Markus (25 März 2008)

segeha schrieb:


> Suche dringend folgende SIMADYN D Baugruppe:
> 6DD1601-0AE0
> 
> Bitte bei mir melden, wenn jemand eine hat (auch defekt).
> ...


 
hatte 2 davon, die sind aber weg...
sonst noch was?


----------



## industrypart (13 Dezember 2010)

*Siemens Baugruppen*

Hi Markus,
ich wollte nur nachfragen ob die Siemens Liste noch aktuell ist? Hast Du auch Preisliste für Wiederverkäufer?
Gruss
Viktor Siebert
industrypart.com Ltd


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2010)

hallo,

sorry für die späte antwort...

also, die liste ist natürlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell weil inzwischen schon einiges verscherbelt wurde.

vor gut einem jahr hat sich mal ein ferienjobber die mühe gemacht das alles unter www.s5-shop.com zu katalogieiseren, mit fotos...

in dem shop findest du alles was noch da ist.
der shop wird von uns nicht offiziell betrieben bzw. beworben, die meisten stossen per google drauf...

wenn du was braucsht, dann schicke mir ne mail:
markus.uhl@uhltronix.com

die preise sind teilweise listenpreise, ggf. können wir gerne darüber reden, wobei dir gleich gesagt sei dass mein wortschatz das wort "wiederverkäufer" nicht kennt, aber mit begriffen wie "STÜCKZAHL" und "VOLUMEN" in verbindung mit "SOFORT" kann man auch meine synapsen in eine verhandlungsbereite konstellation switchen...


----------

